# MBBS In Bangladesh Under SAARC Quota!!



## Umar Akmal (Sep 2, 2014)

AOA everyone!!
Just applied for the NTS test for IPC MBBS in bangladesh for Pakistani students under SAARC quota by the govt. of Pakistan. If anyone of you has given the test before, kindly guide me through the NTS TEST PATTERN for this programme. I also want to know the fee structure there in bangladesh and the selected medical colleges of bangladesh by the govt. They say in the ad that the fee would be equal to that being paid by their local students!
Waiting to listen from all of you! 
Regards


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I applied last week and don't know more than you. I am not interested in Bangladesh too. Totally different country and requires 80% in matric and fsc and only repeaters who passed matric in 2011 can apply. nts question statement being long requires time to get. we may expect that test would be conceptual.


----------



## Umar Akmal (Sep 2, 2014)

What is the pattern of the test? 90 questions or 100 questions? and the pattern is like NAT IM in which quantitative and verbal part is also included?

- - - Updated - - -

It says you should have done your matric "after 2011 or in 2011"so its not only for repeaters


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a letter from Interprovincial ministry along with application form for Bangladesh Medical college is there any one who also have got it?


----------



## idk97 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry for so late reply....... I m a pakistani studying in rajshahi medical college bangladesh... got admitted there last year under saarc qouta... about the fee yes it is equal to that paid by local students.. and so less as compared to that paid to gov medical colgs in pakistan... and the sandard of study is good too.... so i m happy to come here..... and @omar faruq there is still lot to come for confirm admission.....:cool!:


----------



## Asma Malik 123 (Oct 17, 2016)

My NTS score is 74,HSSC score is 935 and SSC score is 929.Is there any chance?Waiting for reply.


----------



## Muhammad Iftikhar (Oct 10, 2016)

to is ka merit kitna hota hay


----------



## Ghulam Shakkar (Dec 13, 2016)

How many are expenses of studying in Bangladesh under saarc quota.MY marks in matric and fsc are 1010 and 960 respectively.I will apply for it.How much difficlt is nts test.


----------

